# Train Ride To Restore Sanity



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 1, 2010)

The Eastbound Cap arrived nearly three hours late into ALC because it struck a car near Waterloo, Indiana. There were no known injuries as the driver fled the scene. Apparently the car was stolen. We arrived into PGH just in time to do a cross-platform transfer, which went smoothly. We proceeded East and made up some time going through Maryland. The sky was overcast, but the fall colors were out in full view.







The Penny waiting in PGH.






Out of the railfan's window, the WV fall colors






The damage to our lead engine after it's fender bender in Waterloo.

As hotels in DC were high I elected to stay in BWI. It was confusing at first but after memorizing a few maps I must say BWI is a great place to stay. The hotels are cheaper than WAS or BAL, and there is easy access to both cities through bus, light rail, and Amtrak. Most hotels have shuttles to the BWI airport, which has a free shuttle to the MARC/Amtrak station.

The rally was extremely fun. As I discussed in earlier threads the trains between PHL and WAS were sold out on Saturday, so Amtrak leased MARC gear and ran specials consisting of Amtrak power, mixed MARC coaches (bilevels and comets) and AF food service cars. I enjoyed the bilevels, nicer than Amfleets for short runs-- certainly not for much longer than two hours.

Views from the rally:











After the rally I took some time to do some night and low-light shots of Union Station's beautiful architecture. After boarding I watched the Cresent board-- wishing I was in their diner.











Sunday morning I watched the trains run in and out of BWI, waiting for my Acela to come in, after the quick trip down to WAS I found that the Corridor Clipper was parked in front of out Acela on track twenty. By its orientation it looked as if it was recently on the road, or about to go out. Of course I'm not sure about it, but still very nice to see it. I also noticed some other stuff in the yard, notably a Heritage diner (still trying to figure out why it was there).

The Cap's consist on the way home was nice. After the power and the transdorm there were two refurb SLIs and a refurbished Sightseer. The last coach was a snack coach, which I haven't seen in years.






Acela arriving at BWI






The Clipper parked in WUS






Leaving PGH at midnight. Happy Halloween everybody!

View full photo set here


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 1, 2010)

Good photos! Appreciate the report.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice pictures!

Wish I was there ... or there ... or there ... or ...!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 1, 2010)

Great photos. I was very impressed on my "train ride to restore sanity" that there were so many new Amtrak riders and enjoyed themselves so much that they want to ride again. I spoke to a couple who took the train from Florida to WAS because they were unable to get a hotel room. They surprised themselves by having a nice time and wanted to ride again.

In my opinion, Amtrak was the only "sane" way to travel to the rally. :lol:


----------



## caravanman (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

Great photo's. What happened in the first pic? I am guessing trouble with the toilets again?

Ed


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 1, 2010)

No just a silent Penny consist waiting for us to depart so they can get out.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice! Too bad my weekend was slammed, I'm only 10 minutes from BWI.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Nov 1, 2010)

Minor correction: MARC singles are Sumitomo/Nippon Sharyo not ALSTOM Comets


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 2, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


>


My eyes see that same view every time I have a few too many beers!


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 4, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Everything looks like this after a 97.5 hour week. I am still recovering.

Aloha


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 5, 2010)

I suppose that means you like the play?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 10, 2010)

A train ride is what I need to restore my sanity!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 10, 2010)

No no, I meant the color play. It's a little over-saturdated... but..


----------

